# OLD FARTS ONLY



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

WAY back in the late 70s and early 80s Alpine made some plate mount speakers. IIRC they made 2 versions. One had a 4" woofer and the larger model had a 5" or 6" ....the cool part of these speakers was the ribbon tweeter that had a shallow wave guide. The tweeter was close to 3". Does anyone remember these? Model numbers? Any info available. I have a couple sets of these ....somewhere.


>^..^<


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

Come on guys ...I can't be the only one that remembers these.


>^..^<


----------



## audiobaun (Jun 8, 2011)

Pics would help out a bunch..Dont quite remember,though I began in 83/84 with 6x9 for being used as a substage


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

Made between 81 and 83. I believe Alpine farmed them out to another company. Can't find a pic but I know which you mean!


----------



## trojan fan (Nov 4, 2007)

Catman said:


> WAY back in the late 70s and early 80s Alpine made some plate mount speakers. IIRC they made 2 versions. One had a 4" woofer and the larger model had a 5" or 6" ....the cool part of these speakers was the ribbon tweeter that had a shallow wave guide. The tweeter was close to 3". Does anyone remember these? Model numbers? Any info available. I have a couple sets of these ....somewhere.
> 
> 
> >^..^<



PICS....


----------



## mongar (May 6, 2012)

Almost bought a pair of EPI LS 70's. A plate speaker with a 4" woofer and 1" tweeter. Had them in lay away at Tech Hi but took the money back I needed for a date. I know this doesn't answer your question but often wondered how they would've sounded.


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

OK guys ...if I had a pic ...I would have the model number ...thus no need for this thread.  :laugh: 

I guess the overall dimension on the larger ones were approx 6" x 11" ...there was a metal grille over the woofer. They were black. I have a couple of pair that have gotten lost in a couple of moves. They are packed somewhere. The ribbon tweeter was amazing ...and quit revolutionary back then.

Aaron7 ...I will go with the dates you mention. I have no reason to doubt or frame of reference to say otherwise.

Anyone with info please post.


thanks,

>^..^<


----------



## aaron7 (Feb 5, 2012)

You could always just go with some Sony Xplod speakers


----------



## Catman (Mar 18, 2008)

That is a WONDERFUL idea ...too bad they are no plate mount. 

For some reason I'm thinking the model of the Alpines was 6227 ....but can't find any reference of that model. Have you thought about calling Alpine?


>^..^<


----------



## Raddek (Nov 2, 2013)

I realize this is an older thread, but I may be able to help you out. I believe you are correct with saying model 6227 as I have a pair.


----------



## j.key (Aug 27, 2013)

^^my grand dad had something similar to this mounted to the door of his 80s model s-10 pickup LOL


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok now that was soo wrong on too many levels lol.


----------



## Neil_J (Mar 2, 2011)

Coppertone said:


> Ok now that was soo wrong on too many levels lol.


This is wong on so many levels:


----------



## j.key (Aug 27, 2013)

^^LOL


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

Well here you go...on ebay right now--

Mint Alpine 6227 Old School 2 Way Component Speaker System Never Mounted | eBay


----------



## Raddek (Nov 2, 2013)

Yup, those are currently mine for sale. The price I'm asking is honestly a guesstimate because I have no other reference to properly gauge a price for them. If anyone has any information about these speakers, or their value, anything will truly be of help.


----------



## ou812 (Oct 25, 2008)

I remember them when they were new in the local shop. Uhh....Yeah....a long time ago.


----------



## CK1991 (Jul 13, 2013)

I owned a pair of similar vintage/ style alpine plates but mine had a dome tweeter. I sold them for $50 needing refoam and in mediocre cosmetic shape (no major damage, but they had a couple grille scuffs and some sun damage).


----------

